# How to stop barking, snapping, and jumping?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like you are doing everything correctly and it should start to kick in. It is almost like a lightbulb goes off. The taking the treat gentle is how we got Bama to stop being an alligator snapping. Really cant help with the furniture as mine all sleep on the furniture. 
The barking you have to ignore and will stop. She has found her voice and enjoys using it. 
Keep up the good work.


----------

